# Roubaix info



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

In advance I'd like to thank you all since what I've read so far has been very informative!

I am thinking going from my Sequoia to an Allez or Roubaix. 

I've started to be a serious amateur rider in 2004. I was not sure if I would enjoy this sport and I wanted to see if the enjoyment I got back from riding was worth the money spent. Well I got hooked real good and I would like to get a little more performance but keep some of the comfort that the Sequoia provided. 

I think I would like to have a better derailleur like the Shimano 105 and a little lighter more aggressive frame. So after what I've read so far the Roubaix sounds like a good choice.

My Dilemma is that I weight 225-230 pounds and I was a bit disappointed that Specialized use those "Specialized, 2.0mm (14g), black stainless, black brass nipples, L291/R291mm front, L293/R291mm rear" spokes and they only lasted about 2 months on my back wheel. 

The dealer did replace them for free but I got worried that my "Alex AT-400" rim got a little warped because of those inferior spokes. So now I'm worried that the frame on some of those competitive bikes might not be for big guy's like me. I would not mind spending the money on a Roubaix but I would like it to last me a least +10 years.

I would appreciate your thoughts on this matter, thank you! 
__________________
Chris from Montreal!


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

*Never mind...*

Well I went shopping today and I got a price for a Roubaix composite then went to another store and bought a Giant TCR Composite 3 bike for about $800 less. I would of like to have stayed with Specialized but the price different is just too much.

P.S. Oh yeah guess who makes the Specialized Composite Roubaix frame? 

That's right, it's made by Giant.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

tyrex said:


> Well I went shopping today and I got a price for a Roubaix composite then went to another store and bought a Giant TCR Composite 3 bike for about $800 less. I would of like to have stayed with Specialized but the price different is just too much.
> 
> P.S. Oh yeah guess who makes the Specialized Composite Roubaix frame?
> 
> That's right, it's made by Giant.


Wrong.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

merida.... i think they make alot of specialized frames


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> Wrong.


Hey I have nothing against Specialized, I like their products but facts are facts. They still have that patented "Zertz vibration-damping technology" but that still; to me, not worth the price difference. 

Giant as an unfair advanvatage since they build pretty much all the "composite" frame for all the bike companies in the world. Because of that they can lower the price and still make a tidy profit.

Of course each company have different specifications but as I asked around in a bike show and to different dealers who don't sell Giant, it 's true!


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Specialize manufacures their own composite frames. 

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf

I also met the guy who designed the carbon fiber forks they build for the Sequoia line.


----------



## robeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Did you test ride?*

I hope that you test rode both bikes before you made your decision, because the ride of the TCR and the Roubaix are quite different in my opinion. Personally I payed the extra money for a Roubaix Comp over a similar TCR as the specialized had a better feel. As far as gian producing the specialized frame, that is most definitely fiction. I have several friends that work for Specialized and they all confirmed that the frames are not made by Giant. 

But no matter what I hope that you enjoy your upgraded ride and get many miles of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Specialized carbon bikes are made in Asia (like Giant is), but Giant does not make carbon bikes for Specialized. When I first started riding last year I weighed in around 225lbs as well. I rode numerous bikes including the Roubaix Comp and the Giant TCR Comp. I ended up going with the Roubaix since the Giant's frame felt more "flexy" with my weight which I did not like. (both are great bikes though).


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I see that they are some real fans of Specialized and that is just a testament to how good this company is. BUT don't forget that the motivation behind my decision is the money mostly. I will go for my fitting this weekend and I might try the OCR to have a less "stiffer" ride then that of the TCR. As for my worries because of my weight I'm confident that the Giant frame will be able to support me.

As for Giant making the specialized Composite frame, I guess technically Giant DOESNT make the Specialized composite frame. The Taiwanese company own by Giant that does design composite frame for many other brands just might tought.

Here is an interesting little extract from an article I've found on the net...

"There is one company in Taiwan, however, which bucks the trend and it is Giant. While I doubt that anyone from Trek is interested in commenting for the record, I'd be shocked if this American powerhouse doesn't see Giant—not Cannondale or Specialized—as its chief long-term competitor. Giant is not just a contractor. It has its own ability to invent and streamline processes, and it's got just enough ability to keep pace with its competitors on the design side."

The bike biz
by Dan Empfield, Sept-Oct '02
(www.slowtwitch.com)

Anyway thank's again for all the valuable information!


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

I tried the Giant carbon bikes, they are better/smoother than Al rides, but the Roubaix Comp was the absolute smoothest ride and best climber I have ever been on. Hey $800 is a lot of money but over 10yrs. that is only $6.67/mo. but I can ride year round so it was worth it to me.


----------



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

tyrex said:


> Hey I have nothing against Specialized, I like their products but facts are facts. They still have that patented "Zertz vibration-damping technology" but that still; to me, not worth the price difference.
> 
> Giant as an unfair advanvatage since they build pretty much all the "composite" frame for all the bike companies in the world. Because of that they can lower the price and still make a tidy profit.
> 
> Of course each company have different specifications but as I asked around in a bike show and to different dealers who don't sell Giant, it 's true!


i hear this all the time at the shop i work at but it is not true ...

giant owns a large amount of manufacturing space wich they rent out the folks who use the space and the materials used and processes and tallent are suplied buy the company who rents and the company who is contracting them to build their frames ...


----------



## howling.fantods (Jan 25, 2005)

It's just kind of a silly statement anyways. Even if it were true, what exactly would it matter if Giant made Specialized frames, or that they shared the same manufacturer? I mean, Trek makes both the 1000 and the madone, that hardly makes them equivalent frames or equally desirable.

The Giant TCR3/OCR3 do look like great deals for the money, but that doesn't mean the roubaix elite's not worth the money as well -- the frame is obviously quite different from the TCR and OCR composites, with different geometry, size options, weight, and stiffness, and the parts hung on the roubaix elite are quite different than those hung on the TCR3.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

howling.fantods said:


> It's just kind of a silly statement anyways. Even if it were true, what exactly would it matter if Giant made Specialized frames, or that they shared the same manufacturer? I mean, Trek makes both the 1000 and the madone, that hardly makes them equivalent frames or equally desirable.
> 
> The Giant TCR3/OCR3 do look like great deals for the money, but that doesn't mean the roubaix elite's not worth the money as well -- the frame is obviously quite different from the TCR and OCR composites, with different geometry, size options, weight, and stiffness, and the parts hung on the roubaix elite are quite different than those hung on the TCR3.


Are you a David Foster Wallace or Pynchon fan? Just noticing your screen name.


----------



## howling.fantods (Jan 25, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Are you a David Foster Wallace or Pynchon fan? Just noticing your screen name.


David Foster Wallace. Although I like Pynchon too, but Infinite Jest is just about my favorite book of all time.

Um, except I like cycling more than tennis...


----------

